

Breaking-up with CMS and moving in with git-hub & checkvist for my blog Amen - Jasitis
http://sameerg.github.com/logj/
&#60;p&#62;&#60;pre&#62;&#60;code&#62;    
 #user-experience #blogging #design #productivity 
* I want to write my posts by nesting snippets pasted randomly.
    * Why! that's how i can write.
    * I wanted to do it fast.
    * kitchen-sink editors suck.
    * Their free themes suck.
    * Colour coding rocks.
    * I don't have SEO obligations.
    * I wanted to have all apps i use plus a wiki in-built @ my blog.
    * And I don't want be lost in tabs for that.
    * Hence i-frame and script-tags are indispensable.
    * I am not going to reinvent the wheel or spend even 10 USD on some web-designer/host for that.
    * I hated extra loading time it takes while loading my scripit through it's HTML source hosted at dropbox.
    * I hate forced scrolling &#38; pagination, why on earth they don't provide nesting of everything.
    * Quora has yet to become blogging.
    * This combo works for me.
    * Your feedback is highly valued[github pages +iframes]&#60;/code&#62;&#60;/pre&#62;
======
Jasitis

        * I want to write my posts by nesting snippets pasted randomly.
        * Why! that's how i can write.
        * I wanted to do it fast.
        * kitchen-sink editors suck.
        * Their free themes suck.
        * Colour coding rocks.
        * I don't have SEO obligations.
        * I wanted to have all apps i use plus a wiki in-built @ my blog.
        * And I don't want be lost in tabs for that.
        * Hence i-frame and script-tags are indispensable.
        * I am not going to reinvent the wheel or spend even 10 USD on some web-designer/host for that.
        * I hated extra loading time it takes while loading my scripit through it's HTML source hosted at dropbox.
        * I hate forced scrolling & pagination, why on earth they don't provide nesting of everything.
        * Quora has yet to become blogging.
        * This combo works for me.[github pages +iframes/script tags]
        * Your feedback is highly valued

